# Show your backlights!



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi!
I like the rear view of the GTR´s so please deliver some shots of your rear lights please.

The best would be rear lights fired in the night.
Especially R33 GTR rear´s wanted!!!
So come on and show your a$$

I´m thinking of such shots:










like a fire burnin in hell...
beautiful
LOVIN´ IT!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PERVERT!


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

Not a 33, and no lights on, but heres one I took over the weekend of my 32 with my phone


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

afterburners and LED's on!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)




----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

She was just getting warmed up.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Those pics are awesome guys!!


----------



## Tas (Feb 23, 2004)

**


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

here are my non-GTR's, but the back lights are pretty much the same


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

he he...seem to be some more liner-a$$ fans out there  

GREAT pictures guys!
Some real artistically shots!
thanks a lot

StuyMac: What phone do you have?! incredible resolution! I guess one of the megapixel-ones ?


----------



## StuyMac (Jul 19, 2002)

andreasgtr said:


> StuyMac: What phone do you have?! incredible resolution! I guess one of the megapixel-ones ?


Its a Nokia 7600 - the diamond shape one 

Phone was free, and with the deal I got from "3" it only works out at £15 a month for 500 mins - any network any time


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Here's a few*


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

few more...










































sorry about the size of the first one.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Thought I would post an 'arty' shot of my 32. Sorry about the lights, as they battery is seriously low on power.  










-Elliot


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

So here are my backlights too :smokin: 










Iceman


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

And yes it was an intersting drive to work


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

well they aint mine..... to be more specific, they wer Cem's 










lovely pic, has to be said


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That certainly is one cool pic


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Heres one of my mates awesome GTST


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

hmm... ok then? I will try again...


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Heres one of my mates awesome GTST


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

GREAT PICTURES!!!  

jameswrx, yours has to be the first skyline I´ve ever seen in winter.
How´s the grip on snow?! :smokin:  

BTW I think that winter picture looks very nice! optically the skyline and snow fits very well together.


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

Heres a couple of the back of mine. I really must get round to taking some at night........


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> jameswrx, yours has to be the first skyline I´ve ever seen in winter.





> How´s the grip on snow?!


  need I say more?. From memory it was a bit tricky.. it was ok until I had to stop on some compacted snow, the paddle clutch made it quite hard to get away without the wheels spinning, then the 4wd system would come in and start me moving. The worst bit was the main road was covered as I left for work early and the roads weren't exactly gritted well. There was also this nasty temptation to prod the throttle to find the traction limit   

Anyway car belongs to stigtr on here now, so I look forward to some of this/next years snow shots


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Love this one on cems site:


----------

